# Estima/Valoro molt els moments



## blasita

Hola a todos.

Mi catalán es nulo, lo siento.  Quiero aprender este precioso idioma, pero todavía no tengo ni idea. Si es una pregunta que ya está o no es adecuada, pues la borro/que por favor la borren los moderadores.

Quiero escribir una escueta nota de despedida para un querido compañero de trabajo catalán. Ambos hablamos varios idiomas (él mejor que yo), pero me gustaría intentar hacerlo de forma correcta en catalán. Dudo de todo, pero especialmente de la frase del título (y del matiz que pudiera tener). Más o menos lo que quiero decir es:

_Gracias por tu profesionalidad. Has sido un ejemplo para mí y para todos.  Valoro mucho los momentos que hemos pasado juntos. Te aprecio mucho y te deseo todo lo mejor en el futuro._

_Gràcies per la seva professionalitat. Has estat el exemple para el meu i per a tots.  Valoro/Estima molt (?) els moments que hem passat junts. T´ aprecio molt i et desitjo tot el millor en el futur._

Una afectuosa abraçada.

Muchas gracias, y perdón por los errores.


----------



## Agró

blasita said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Mi catalán es nulo, lo siento.  Quiero aprender este precioso idioma, pero todavía no tengo ni idea. Si es una pregunta que ya está o no es adecuada, pues la borro/que por favor la borren los moderadores.
> 
> Quiero escribir una escueta nota de despedida para un querido compañero de trabajo catalán. Ambos hablamos varios idiomas (él mejor que yo), pero me gustaría intentar hacerlo de forma correcta en catalán. Dudo de todo, pero especialmente de la frase del título (y del matiz que pudiera tener). Más o menos lo que quiero decir es:
> 
> _Gracias por tu profesionalidad. Has sido un ejemplo para mí y para todos.  Valoro mucho los momentos que hemos pasado juntos. Te aprecio mucho y te deseo todo lo mejor en el futuro._
> 
> _Gràcies per la seva professionalitat. Has estat el exemple para el meu i per a tots.  Valoro/Estima molt (?) els moments que hem passat junts. T´ aprecio molt i et desitjo tot el millor en el futur._
> 
> Una afectuosa abraçada.
> 
> Muchas gracias, y perdón por los errores.


Hola, Blaseta. Et corrigeixo un parell de cosetes; quan apareguin els catalans potser milloraran una mica l'estil.

_Gràcies per la *t*eva professionalitat. Has estat _el _*un* exemple _para el meu _*per mi* i per _a_ tots. Valoro/Estim*o* molt els moments que hem passat junts. T'aprecio molt i et desitjo tot el millor en el futur._

_Una afectuosa abraçada._


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Agró.

Luego, ¿´teva´ es de ´tú´ y ´seva´ de usted? ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ´valoro´ y ´estimo´ en catalán?  Es que he visto ´estima´ como que te ´quiero´, y a mí no me gustaría decir eso.

Siento no responder en catalán; he usado diccionarios sólo, no entiendo, lo siento. Un saludo.


----------



## merquiades

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias, Agró.
> 
> Luego, ¿´teva´ es de ´tú´ y ´seva´ de usted? ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ´valoro´ y ´estimo´ en catalán?  Es que he visto ´estima´ como que te ´quiero´, y a mí no me gustaría decir eso.
> 
> Siento no responder en catalán; he usado diccionarios sólo, no entiendo, lo siento. Un saludo.



Hola.  Normalmente "t'estimo" significa "te quiero", no sé si en algunos casos quiere decir "te estimo" también, pero bueno creo que sería mejor que lo evitaras por si acaso...

Agró, ¿no sería "per a mi"?  Te lo pregunto porque me lío siempre. Ya sé que "para" no es siempre "per a". 

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> Hola.  Normalmente "t'estimo" significa "te quiero", no sé si en algunos casos quiere decir "te estimo" también, pero bueno creo que sería mejor que lo evitaras por si acaso...
> 
> Agró, ¿no sería "per a mi"?  Te lo pregunto porque me lío siempre. Ya sé que "para" no es siempre "per a".
> 
> Saludos



Jo també escriuria _has estat un exemple *per a* mi i *per a* tots_.



blasita said:


> Muchas gracias, Agró.
> 
> Luego, ¿´teva´ es de ´tú´ y ´seva´ de usted? ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ´valoro´ y ´estimo´ en catalán?  Es que he visto ´estima´ como que te ´quiero´, y a mí no me gustaría decir eso.
> 
> Siento no responder en catalán; he usado diccionarios sólo, no entiendo, lo siento. Un saludo.



Puedes usar* estimar* con idéntico sentido que en castellano, pero en catalán es mucho más frecuente con el sentido de querer/amar, tal como dice Merquiades.

Salut


----------



## blasita

Moltes gràcies, Merquiades y Lurrezko. 

Creo que entonces voy a usar ´valoro´, que como no me habéis dicho lo contrario es también correcto, y tomo buena nota de las correcciones, gracias.

Una salutació per a tots.


----------



## Namarne

blasita said:


> Creo que entonces voy a usar ´valoro´...


Yo también creo que es más adecuado, siguiendo a los compañeros.  (Si la nota la escribiera un catalán, no usaría "estimar" en esa frase). 
(Valorem molt la teva presència!)  
Saludos.


----------



## blasita

> Yo también creo que es más adecuado, siguiendo a los compañeros.  (Si la nota la escribiera un catalán, no usaría "estimar" en esa frase).
> (Valorem molt la teva presència!)
> Saludos.



I jo valoro molt la vostra ajuda. Eres de lo más majo, muchas gracias, Namarme.

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------

